# .

## grandpa

**    .   ?

----------


## .

?  ,   ?

----------

> **    .   ?


   ?   ? 
  ,

----------


## grandpa

.
          .  .              . , , , ,     .

----------


## .

> .


        . 




> .


     ,     -   .   ,

----------


## grandpa

?
1.   .
2.    1,   1   2  -     .
         .   1 -    ,     ,  2 -   ,   -,   -   .     .

3.   .  -       ,     .

----------


## .

*grandpa*,   ,   ,     .      --  .
      ,    :Wink:

----------

> 3.   .  -       ,     .


  ?

----------


## grandpa

?
1.       (        ).
2.     " ",     ,        .

        . 
     ?  

PS.     :
-  .  ?
-,    .    ,     .
-...         .)

----------

> ?


   ,  . 




> PS.     :
> -  .  ?
> -,    .    ,     .
> -...         .)


      .

----------

>

----------


## grandpa

> .


 ,        .
    .    . ,    . , +      .

----------



----------


## Arhimed0

> .


    !   (   )   !
    (    )  ,  



> .


       ,           // -    ,      ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> .  .





> ,     -   .   ,


 
    .        -   , ,  ,              -      
          ,      ,       ,           ,    

      -         ,   ,    ,   -    ,    -

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1.       (        ).


 ,     

   ......     -     . 




> 3.   .  -       ,     .


        ?            ?
    ,       
   -       :     .      -     -

----------


## Arhimed0

> PS.     :
> -  .  ?
> -,    .    ,     .
> -...         .)


-    -....
   .... ()

*grandpa*,    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> . ,    . , +      .


 IP-  
   "",    //

----------


## grandpa

,    ,    .))

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    ,    .))


   ...   !         ,          ...     ...

----------

> !   (   )   !


    ,     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .

----------


## grandpa

> ,     
> 
>    ......     -     .


     .      ,     -       .

----------


## .

,

----------

